

What future headline do you predict? - cloudout


======
matterhorn
Wyoming Joins Texas as Second State to Issue Own Currency In Wake of U.S.
Dollar Collapse

Following Dennis Rodman Visit, Switzerland Declares War on U.S.

Bloomberg Bans Bottled Water: Claims It Robs Our "Precious Bodily Fluids"

Patent Troll Claims Rights to Inhalation of Air - Demands Licensing Fees From
All Breathers

------
devonbarrett
"Outrage as pedestrian killed by self driving car"

~~~
snowfox
"90% of car accidents caused by self driving system errors."

------
sixQuarks
"155 year old sentenced to juvenile detention for tampering with town's
singularity machine"

------
smewpy
Google Glass banned in McDonalds.

